# Gear Box For A 1965 24" Ariens?



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey Folks;

OBO Ariens 24" Snowblower w/ 4 HP Tecemseh

I noticed this on Kijiji for 100 bucks. Poster says it's a 1965 model and that the 4 hp Tecumseh engine is in great shape with 90% compression. He also says that he put new tires on it last year. The problem is that he has stripped the gears in the auger gearbox.

I'm just curious, because the old girl appears to be in pretty good shape, considering her age, any chance of finding a replacement gearbox without a lot of trouble?

Thanks as always,

Larry


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

They don't make new gears for those anymore, however they made so many of them that used blowers and parts are plentiful. The cheapest thing for you to do would actually be to buy a second blower as well. That will give you another gear box plus a whole bunch more extra parts.

I know things are a bit more expensive in Canada, but $100 seems a bit steep for a blower needing a gearbox. Also, 4HP is kind of small, although I realize those old ones all had smaller engines and worked just fine.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

He's saying or best offer Shryp. What's it really worth do you think?

Larry


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

In "non running" condition, needing a part, IMO its not worth any more than $50..
Buy this one for $50, buy another $50 non-runner with a different issue, and for $100 you can have an operating machine, and lots of spare parts!
(Most "non running" machines have engine problems..)

Scot


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

What are the chances of finding another 48 year old machine up here in the Canadian wilderness, do you suppose? Maybe try the buy/sell forum on here looking for just the gearbox?

Larry


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Agree with all of the above. I have been scavenging these old parts off eBay for the last 3 years, you should be able to find a gearbox with the impeller attached easy. Would be an easy fix then. I too wouldn't pay more than $50 range for the unit. Great machine though! Good luck! If your going to break it down and just want the gears inside let me know, I may have some...


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Ray.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just did a search on eBay- "ariens gearbox" there is a bunch on there, but a bit pricey. In the 100-125 range, maybe someone would take a lower offer? May be worth an email or two and you could get it cheaper?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Call me a wus if ya want, but I think I'll stick with plan A and get a new one. Thanks for your help though guys.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Many Times the Gearbox is Fine, Just needs a New Pin in the Gear. ($1 or less at the hardware store.)


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Blue Hill said:


> What are the chances of finding another 48 year old machine up here in the Canadian wilderness, do you suppose? Maybe try the buy/sell forum on here looking for just the gearbox?
> 
> Larry


Larry,
I know you said you are planning to go with a new machine, but I still want to answer this question anyway, for others who might be interested:

"What are the chances of finding another 48 year old machine up here in the Canadian wilderness, do you suppose? "

really really good! 
and it doesnt have to be the one specific model year..pretty much any 10,000 series machine would do for the gearbox, dozens of models made 1965 to 1974..(and some before and after the 10,000 series as well) here in western NY they are a dime a dozen, very common, you can practically trip over the things..

sure, availability varies by region, but in a snow-intensive climate, finding a "junker ariens" of this vintage is really quite easy..I just fired up Craigslist and found 10 running, $100 to $200, and two non-runner/parts machines, (one without an engine for $45, and one complete but non-running (engine issues) for $50) all within 50 miles of my house..this vintage/style of Ariens is all over the place..common as dirt.

Scot


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd buy it and check it out if it turns out its not easily fixable you can get your money back out of it selling the running engine.


----------

